# My first original painting simple



## I amSarah (May 26, 2013)

So this is my first original painting I have any pointers would be really helpful!


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

There's something very cool about this piece. I found myself looking at it for quite a while. It drew me in. I think the white and grey horizontal striping gave a dynamic look to a work that could very well have been quite static. The window shopper in the bottom right was a successful element for me also. Something about the bulging in the building on the right had me imagining that there is maybe a small music venue in there and the energy in the place has it swollen. I really like this, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Your style reminds me of the great impressionist artist ....great work! Keepem coming!


----------

